# It's almost here



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Who else is getting ready for the upcoming bow season? I have three stands all ready set-up and three to go. It should be another very nice season if the bucks I'm seeing are any indicator.

I'm going to have a couple of stands with bait piles and the others over water. My bet is on the water again this year.

Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I know I'm ready! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Who else is getting ready for the upcoming bow season? I have three stands all ready set-up and three to go. It should be another very nice season if the bucks I'm seeing are any indicator.
> 
> I'm going to have a couple of stands with bait piles and the others over water. My bet is on the water again this year.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you.


It's interesting that you mentioned water. Back in about 1972 I had a water stand I really liked. There was a water hole on the south shore of Blue Lake, and the waterhole joined with the lake. The lake was only about 12 inches deep on the north side of the waterhole, and had a thick stand of bullrushes. I would take a folding chair, go out there with hip boots, and sit in the bullrush. I was sitting on a narrow ridge with water five feet deep north of me, and ten feet deep south of me. Nothing ever circled and got my scent.

I'm looking forward to the season. I don't have stands up, but I have a virgin longbow (Toelke Whip) and have been practicing enough that my numb middle finger is swollen.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't wait, it seems like this time of the year time goes by so slow. I've got a dandy palmated 5x5 with lot's of mass #1 on the hit list. Hopefully if everything works out, he'll be hanging in the garage friday night!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bretts said:


> Can't wait, it seems like this time of the year time goes by so slow. I've got a dandy palmated 5x5 with lot's of mass #1 on the hit list. Hopefully if everything works out, he'll be hanging in the garage friday night!


I hear that crap from you every year, but you never get him. 

I am ready for the season to start, but not even close to being prepared. I have stands set up from last year but haven't got much scouting in or trail cams hung yet. I'm thinking I will be making a drive this weekend to take care of some of that crap......... Maybe it will be more exciting not knowing what's in the area?????


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I just put out the trail cams this past weekend, was told by the farmer that there has been a real bruiser cruising the area. Got to take his word for it for now. hopefully I get some pictures of him.

Also going to try a ground blind this year, have never tried one before and figured I would give it a shot.

Hopefully I will get some pictures to throw up on here the next time I make it home, could be a couple weeks, lol.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been finding spots for my blind and been practicing so much that my wrist is white where my release goes while the rest of my arm is tan.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Hopefully if everything works out, he'll be hanging in the garage friday night!


Did that once and never again. Went stir crazy the rest of the season dispite upland and waterfowl hunting. Besides it would take a mighty special buck for me to shoot it before my annual mule deer hunt in late September.

Been tuning my stalkers slide and shooting skills on ground squirrels.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I haven't been able to do much scouting since i am gone but i have some spots that i checked out last fall. Can't wait to get after them... Good luck boyz :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I am soooooo pumped for the opener i have got stands hung up everywhere and i am waiting to get my ground blind from cabelas so i can set up on the 145" buck i have been watching.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > Hopefully if everything works out, he'll be hanging in the garage friday night!
> 
> 
> Did that once and never again. Went stir crazy the rest of the season dispite upland and waterfowl hunting. Besides it would take a mighty special buck for me to shoot it before my annual mule deer hunt in late September.
> ...


there's a difference between you and me though, I would never waste a minute shooting upland or waterfowl during bow season.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I got my buck tied to a fence post last night!!!! Not really, but am getting ready for this season. Can't wait for opening morning.

Blza


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Found out last night that they are going to buldoze my favorite hunting swamp for a few more acres of farmland. What's wrong with these people. When you have 5,000 acres to farm why do you need another 40.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fisk...goose hunting during bow season is awesome


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pumped up as ever! Havent gotten as much scouting in as I wanted. Been awhile since Ive last sat in a stand


----------

